# Anyone use a dog fang on their C-50



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Dropped my chain this morning for the first time. No damage. Does anyone use a deda dog fang on their C-50? If So did you get the 35 mm size?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

I've always liked the dog fang just fine, but you might consider the K-edge chain catcher as well. I'd like to try one soon, wish it was closer to the fang in price though. The fang won't fit on my new bike so I may just have to cough it up, I like having one installed.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

I use a K-edge on my EP..... works great!


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I tried using the Dog Fang on my C50, but for it to work it had to go right over the spot where the lug ended. Essentially, half of it would be on the lug and the other half wasn't. I tried building up the seat tube spot with electrical tape and then decided to go with the K-Edge instead. I had already been using the K-Edge on my Cristallo after a couple of chain suck incidents that ended up scraping up the clearcoat on the drive side chainstay. Since putting the K-Edge on the Cristallo, not a single chain mishap.

I haven't had the opportunity to ride the C50 yet, but I am pretty sure the K-Edge will work just fine. For me, I think it is worth every penny paid if it keeps the chain off the chainstay. Imagine cracking that chainstay from chain suck. Bet you will gladly have paid $45 for the K-Edge.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

I never saw the K Edge until yesterday. That is a great design and keeps brackets off my down tube. And it comes in colors. Sold


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep. I got the red one for my Cristallo and the black one for my C50. In hindsight, I probably should have gone with red on the C50 too. Oh well.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*What Color*

Now that you said you should've gone red, I'm thinking maybe blue for my PR-10. Black is the safe choice.


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

*K-Edge*

Here are some pics on my C50. I almost chose black or even red, but opted for the gun metal to blend with the components.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry about this Colsee50.

For anybody looking at these pictures by Colsee50, note that *the K-Edge is on backwards*. Do not install the K-Edge in this manner. While it might work, it isn't the way that Ace Co recommend that it be installed. Here are the directions from Ace Co.'s website.

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/k-edge_instructions.pdf


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Sorry about this Colsee50.
> 
> For anybody looking at these pictures by Colsee50, note that *the K-Edge is on backwards*. Do not install the K-Edge in this manner. While it might work, it isn't the way that Ace Co recommend that it be installed. Here are the directions from Ace Co.'s website.
> 
> http://www.acecosportgroup.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/k-edge_instructions.pdf



Thanks for pointing it out, Fabsroman  

I intentionally installed it this way as there was a bit of chain rubbing when I had the gap set at .40mm. on the original set-up. I have seen a couple of guys who installed it the same way I did, and so far have no problems with it. I was even able to have a .30mm gap between the chainring bolt and the K-Edge unit.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Colsee50 said:


> Thanks for pointing it out, Fabsroman
> 
> I intentionally installed it this way as there was a bit of chain rubbing when I had the gap set at .40mm. on the original set-up. I have seen a couple of guys who installed it the same way I did, and so far have no problems with it. I was even able to have a .30mm gap between the chainring bolt and the K-Edge unit.


No problem. LOL If it is working, I wouldn't change a thing. I have it the opposite way on both my bikes and haven't had a problem with it on the Cristallo. I have no idea how it is going to work on the C50 because I haven't been able to ride it yet.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Where did you guys purchase these ?

Thanks,
John


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

sabre104 said:


> Where did you guys purchase these ?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Here you go:

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/content/

Click on the top right corner for "Buy Now"

Buy the hard fit kit or extreme fit kit, or whatever it is called if you are running Campy. It is worth the $3 and it pretty much is necessary.

By the way, it is about time somebody came out with something like this for frames that cannot use the dog fang or other chain guides because they go over the lug seem or the BB area is just too thick as is the case with my Cristallo monocoque frame.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*Just got done installing it*

Fabs says it works, I go out and buy it. This was a piece of cake to install and works great.
Road 20 miles and there is a new found peace of mind.
Thanks once again for steering me in the correct direction.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That blue looks good with the blue on the frame. My eyes must be going bad though because I think I'm seeing Dura where Campagnolo should be. LOL


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello,

I use a Deda dog fang on my C50, no problems at all. However, you can't install it properly when using compact cranks, which is not my case.

If the tube diameter is higher than 35mm, try using a nylon strap or a longer bolt (usually from a discarded stem) to fit it.

Good luck!


----------

